# Ice guard + underlayment?



## Blackbird307 (Mar 7, 2021)

Hey all,

I have a log cabin in northwestern ontario with a roof in dire need of replacement. The roof is a 2000sq foot gable with ~7/12 slope. We have the cabin located in a very remote location, with rough roads and driving across fast running water falls, which most of the time isn't an huge problem (except in spring or periods of heavy rain). It appears roofing contractors in the area are few and far in betwen. In addition to this, we are having a very hard time finding contractors interested in doing the work because of the location. The roof shingles are shot and curling, but the plywood decking appears to in good condition. The shingles were originally installed in the late 80s to early 90s. The cabin was built in the 1950s. They are 3 tab shingles.
While inspecting I noticed that there is no underlayment at all. The roof in question does not have any ventilation. In other words, below the roof there is a layer of insulation, vapor barrier and then tongue and groove ceiling. I believe this effects the underlayment requirements.

That being said, we want to put landmark architectural shingles on it. Question I have is that since there was never underlayment installed before, is it still not necessary? I will be putting ice guard on as I can see ice damming being an issue.

The galvanized steel drip and rake edge is rusting and we will be replacing that too, with new fascia board and eaves trough.

Thanks again,


----------

